# Working in Rome



## megmegg (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello!! My post is going to sound extremely repetitive, but I am interested in living/working in Rome for a year or so.. I have always been fascinated with the italian way of life, its amazing art, and beautifull language. After a recent vacation to Rome I have a very strong desire to return and submerge myself in all this amazing city has to offer. I am currently a registered nurse working in both labor and delivery and cardiovascular units.. I know that obtaining a nursing liscense would be next to immpossible for me, but was hoping someone would have some ideas. My knowledge of the italian language is begginer level. I am currently taking classes to advance in this area, but would love to continue my learning in Rome. I have pretty much given up on the idea of nursing in Italy and have thought about coming for a year as a student.. I have enough money saved up to secure rent for a year while in Rome but would need some sort of income while living there.. Would love some other thoughts/ideas on this matter! 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum!

The first thing you need to do is to take a look at the website for the Consulate of Italy in the US and find out what their visa requirements are. Embassy of Italy in Washington

If your savings won't cover your living costs, chances are you either need to find a job before you go, where your employer can sponsor your visa or you need to qualify for a student visa, by being accepted for a study program. 

Another good source of information is the website for the US consulate in Rome: Consular Section - ROME They can't help you get a visa for Italy, but they usually have information about some of the nitty gritty of day to day life in country for Americans.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

